# Moseley Swimming baths, Birmingham, Feb15



## The Wombat (Mar 6, 2015)

*Explored this beautiful building with KM punk, JuJu, The Lone Ranger, Auntieknickers, H1971, The Stig, Altair, C & Lost Explorer.

Despite being a day of mostly fails, we had a hilarious day of getting lost driving in Birmingham and losing our convoy of 4 cars. 

Some of my photos are a bit rushed, but it was a lovely place to explore. *


_Moseley Road Baths were used as a makeshift hospital in the early years of World War II. An additional entrance was created to facilitate this purpose, which was subsequently used as an emergency exit from Pool 2. By the end of 2010 a steel beam used to support the wall and roof above it had become severely corroded, leading to the pool's closure as this part of the building was in danger of collapse.

The baths, also run by Birmingham City Council, reopened following extensive structural work during 2005. 

In November 2006 a 'Friends of Moseley Road Baths' group was formed to campaign for the long-term future of the building as a fully functioning swimming facility. Since their formation various community events and fundraisers have been held, including the Centenary celebration on 30 October 2007 which was attended by the Lord Mayor of Birmingham and swimmers past and present. 

The building reopened in April 2012 after 16 months of structural work on the Fire Exit of Pool 2, asbestos removal from the basement and extensive cleaning and painting. Pool 2 is currently open for swimming but Pool 1 (also known as the Gala Pool) has been mothballed since September 2003. The Second Class slipper baths were in continual use until October 2004, but have since closed._























































Thanks for looking


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 6, 2015)

I love this place so much..lovely photos..thank you for sharing


----------



## The Wombat (Mar 6, 2015)

Mikeymutt said:


> I love this place so much..lovely photos..thank you for sharing



thanks Mikey


----------



## cunningplan (Mar 6, 2015)

Great photos rushed or not, me also like this place, thanks for posting


----------



## The Wombat (Mar 6, 2015)

cunningplan said:


> Great photos rushed or not, me also like this place, thanks for posting



Cheers CP 
A spare hour with the tripod to get photos right would've been nice, but I'm happy I got to see this place at all


----------



## krela (Mar 6, 2015)

Gorgeous.


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 6, 2015)

excellent stuff Mr Wombat! a slight change to your usual style of photography aswel, brilliant stuff mate!


----------



## The Wombat (Mar 6, 2015)

Ah, thanks MB & Krela
Appreciate that guys


----------



## Lost Explorer (Mar 7, 2015)

Great photos mate, much better than mine


----------



## The Wombat (Mar 7, 2015)

Lost Explorer said:


> Great photos mate, much better than mine



Thanks mate
pleasure to explore with you again
what a hilarious day out


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 8, 2015)

You did a great job and got some splendid shots.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 8, 2015)

Lovely set there. I want to see these bad


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 9, 2015)

Stunning photos! 
How you explore with 9 people in your group tho! 
Fantastic stuff, thanks for sharing


----------



## The Wombat (Mar 9, 2015)

Many thanks guys 



UrbanX said:


> Stunning photos!
> How you explore with 9 people in your group tho!
> Fantastic stuff, thanks for sharing



We split into groups of 2 or 3
Lost Explorer was my excellent wing man


----------



## Silent Hill (Mar 12, 2015)

This put a massive smile on my face. I just love it. Beautifully captured mate. I do hope it gets the recognition It so deserves, and eventually preserved and opened for all to see again... Like Manchester's Victorian Baths did.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 12, 2015)

Beautiful exterior!
Great set too, thanks!


----------



## HughieD (Mar 12, 2015)

Erm, like wow! Fantastic stuff...


----------



## The Wombat (Mar 13, 2015)

Many thanks SH, Stealth & Hughie 
Loved this place


----------

